# Valentine's Dinner



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got some lobstah tails in the fridge too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wife made some keto cheesecake too.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i was out with a friend and we waited at the door and the guy said, "do you mind waiting?" and i said, "no". so he said, "take these drinks over to the couple at table four."
jack


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

RibEyes on the Grill and cherry cobbler


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Stouffer's. Peel the corner of the film back to vent. Cook on high for 4 minutes. Let it sit for one minute to finish cooking.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

2 natty lites. one to drink and the other for the ride home.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't had a beer in awhile. Mardi Gras ball is this Saturday, so that will change.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Reverse-seared steak, taters, and homemade rolls. Avacodo oil is the key. 520 degree smoke point. It was delicious.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

2 pulled pork sandwiches from Sonny's along with crinkle cut fries and a large Barq's rootbeer. Some of us have to work.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Saw earlier where Waffle House was taking reservations for Valentines Day


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

my wife brought me dinner


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The wife made coleslaw, corn nuggets and boiled shrimp with homemade cocktail sauce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That all sounds great. Consider yourselves among the lucky. I also had my favorite roast, mashed garlic taters, fresh ear of corn and fresh green beans. Twas amazing. A million times better then going out plus leftovers!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Shrimp cocktail appetizer, sirloin, oven baked potato, salad with 2 stellas and a glass of merlot. That cheesecake looks wonderful Fish!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Fish….
How many women do you have?
That’s enough meat for four or five people!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Fish….
> How many women do you have?
> That’s enough meat for four or five people!


Haha! The ribeye is mine, the porterhouse is my son's and the two filets are my wife's and daughter's.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

PSA: If you haven't tried Buc-ees ribeyes, they are outstanding.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Been looking at the Aussie Wagyu at Rouses. How is it?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Been looking at the Aussie Wagyu at Rouses. How is it?


Really good but with all the marbling I could only eat about a 1/4 of it. I could feel my arteries closing up. I bought it to split with the wife but, she went and got a damn filet from Publix


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> View attachment 1087087
> View attachment 1087088


Man that looks awesome!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish we had Rouse's in Florida.
I like it better than Publix


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> I wish we had Rouse's in Florida.
> I like it better than Publix


Only place I go for main groceries. Still hit up Wally World for paper towels, toilet paper and such.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

The Butcher Shoppe in P'cola has tons of options in Wagyu, mostly Aussie A5 and A9, but also usually have a couple of steaks of Japanese A5. Haven't ventured to the Japanese yet, but it looks like mostly marbling!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> The Butcher Shoppe in P'cola has tons of options in Wagyu, mostly Aussie A5 and A9, but also usually have a couple of steaks of Japanese A5. Haven't ventured to the Japanese yet, but it looks like mostly marbling!!


A friend stayed with us for many weeks after Sally. Her apartment was ruined. When she moved back to her place, she gave us 2 wagu strips as a thank you. Ruined me for other steaks but I can't justify the price. The are so rich the wife and I made 2 meals out of them. They were incredible.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

rich folks, i tell you, rich. more money than brains.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> rich folks, i tell you, rich. more money than brains.
> jack


Perspective 5000 a year hunting/Eq. club for 3 deer 500,000 boat for some fish what’s a hundred dollar steak. Not me just saying. But hell I can’t say shit I spend more than that on bait to go offshore Lol.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

jack2 said:


> rich folks, i tell you, rich. more money than brains.
> jack


Nah takes brains to get this rich 😆


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

boomshakalaka said:


> Nah takes brains to get this rich 😆


NFL and politics proves that wrong


----------

